# Previsões longo prazo (Outono/Inverno 2016/2017)



## Orion (18 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal

- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2016 às 00:06)




----------



## StormyAlentejo (18 Ago 2016 às 15:25)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 12:35)

Nota-se que estamos perto do outono, pois até o IPMA tem dificuldades com a previsão mensal, a qual se resume à próxima semana 

Precipitação abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 05/09 a 11/09. Nas semanas de 12/09 a 18/09, de 19/09 a 25/09 e de 26/09 a 02/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para a região sul e para a faixa interior das regiões norte e centro, na semana de 05/09 a 11/09. Nas semanas de 12/09 a 18/09, de 19/09 a 25/09 e de 26/09 a 02/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

IPMA, I.P.. _2016-09-02_

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_0509.0210_2016.pdf


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2016 às 16:29)

*Unprecedented atmospheric behavior disrupts one of Earth's most regular climate cycles*

http://phys.org/news/2016-09-unprec...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*Why the Quasi-Biennial Oscillation matters*

http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media-centre/news/2015/why-quasi-biennial-oscillation-matters


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2016 às 19:12)




----------



## irpsit (19 Set 2016 às 09:46)

Saíram as previsoes para o Outono do accuweather. Eles costumam acertar.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-to-balkans-stormy-spells-uk-ireland/59387408http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-to-balkans-stormy-spells-uk-ireland/59387408

Prevem a primeira metade do Outono com bloqueio desde Portugal à Austria e temperaturas bem acima da média.
Depois a passagem das depressoes poderá vir mais a sul, mas mais para Novembro e Dezembro. 

Above-normal warmth will dominate most of Europe into autumn as late-summer weather patterns stretch into the new season.
While many countries experience a warm autumn, Ireland and the United Kingdom can expect a wet and windy season.

A surge of heat is expected to linger through the first half of autumn in areas from France and Switzerland to Slovakia and Poland.
Several stretches of prolonged warmth are expected in September before a turn to more seasonable temperatures arrives later in the season.
While an intense heat wave is not expected, temperatures more typical of midsummer will prevail during the first half of the season.

Overall, a warm and dry autumn is expected across southern Europe as a building ridge of high pressure develops over the Mediterranean Sea.
This area of high pressure will keep the storm track focused farther north and limit widespread rainfall across the region.
Surges of warmth from Africa and the Mediterranean will be frequent throughout the season, leading to above-normal temperatures across southern Spain, southern and central Italy and the southern Balkans.
"A high wildfire danger will continue throughout much of the fall in Portugal, Spain and southern France"

Relief will arrive late in the season as rainfall increases during November.
"Aside from lessening the threat for wildfires, any rainfall over Spain and Portugal will be welcomed as drought continues across much of the Iberian Peninsula," Reppert said.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2016 às 17:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> Verão até quando?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 17:31)

~

Este cenário ainda era pior com estas temperaturas já em Outubro, mais parecem temperaturas de Julho, vamos ver se ainda muda, faltam alguns dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2016 às 17:35)

Orion disse:


>


Vai no sentido da previsão da AEMET...
http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2016/09/rdep-verano2016


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2016 às 17:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai no sentido da previsão da AEMET...
> http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2016/09/rdep-verano2016



É diferente. Não publiquei dados relativos a temperaturas acima do normal. Isto está aqui. Publiquei sim a carta a indicar que temperaturas 'extremas' (inclinadas para o calor) são possíveis.

PT está numa posição geográfica complicada. É apenas inevitável que todo o território tenha períodos de seca bastantes significativos independentemente de haver ou não aquecimento global. Na Califórnia já houve secas que duraram séculos. Já imaginaste se mais um ciclo estiver a começar a agora? É caótico. E se fosse em PT?

Alterações climáticas sempre houveram e sempre haverão. O problema é a velocidade a que ocorrem e os contornos que assumem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Set 2016 às 12:42)

O AEMET já publicou a previsão mensal. Resumo: nenhuma água e mais calor que o habitual. Será?? 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2016 às 21:53)

A previsão do sazonal do ECM é sequinha, aliás, coloca sempre anomalia negativa, na zona de Centro. Mas, não deixa ser curioso com todo o Mediterrâneo tem anomalia positiva na precipitação, menos o sul de Portugal e Espanha. 

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali?refresh_cens


----------



## irpsit (25 Set 2016 às 19:04)

Esse mapa faz todo sentido, Orion.

Tem havido extremos de calor em muitos países em 2016.

Publiquei agora no seguimento europeu: aqui na Austria o ano tem sido extraordinário e continua. 
O Setembro tem sido completamente louco a nível de temperaturas anormalmente altas e agora anteve-se seca também.

Já tivemos máximas de 35°C neste mes, o que é completamente ridiculo, especialmente quando a normal das máximas é de 16 a 19°C.

A previsao para o nosso Outubro continua cómica, com muita secura.

Tem havido bastante precipitacao mas é mais na zona do sul da Franca, norte de Itália e leste de Espanha, causada por trovoadas.

Quando olho para a Islandia, onde vivi, é a mesma coisa. O Setembro tem trazido muita chuva mas máximas a rondar os 15-17°C, o que é muito alto, especialmente quando durante tanto tempo.

O El Nino foi-se embora, mas os extremos climáticos continuam, e global da temperatura esteve já 1.5°C acima dos níveis pré-industriais, durante parte de 2016.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2016 às 23:12)

http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/tendances-saisonnieres-octobre-2016

 quentinha esta previsão.  com alguma chuva em Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2016 às 09:00)

A fasquia está alta... depois de um Natal 2015 com temperaturas de Março...
Veremos se 2016 surpreende ainda mais.


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2016 às 20:15)

temperatura média com valores acima do normal
Na precipitação total trimestral não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo em todo o período compreendido entre outubro de 2016 e fevereiro de 2017.

Na temperatura média trimestral preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, em todo o período compreendido entre outubro de 2016 e fevereiro de 2017.

Enfim...esta é a previsão do ipma até  janeiro...esperemos que mude...já estava na altura!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2016 às 23:15)

Aqui, fica a última actualização do ECMWF de 1 de Outubro

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/

Aquela anomalia negativa junto à costa ocidental é estranha, principalmente nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro. 

Bom, seria termos um Inverno igual a 2009/2010, isso era bom para todos até para o sul, mas já é sonhar muito.


----------



## hurricane (7 Out 2016 às 09:50)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...17-stormy-uk-mild-wet-france-germany/60378723

Previsoes nada animadoras para Portugal. E neve na Belgica nem ve-la.


----------



## Goku (7 Out 2016 às 22:54)

Qual a veracidade desta notícia?

http://www.vamoslaportugal.com/noti...era-um-dos-mais-frios-desde-ha-quase-100-anos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Out 2016 às 23:03)

Goku disse:


> Qual a veracidade desta notícia?
> 
> http://www.vamoslaportugal.com/noti...era-um-dos-mais-frios-desde-ha-quase-100-anos


Nenhuma! Basta ver o modo como o texto está escrito!


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2016 às 23:12)

O texto deve ser uma tradução do Google


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2016 às 20:29)

Esta actualização do NOAA é completamente um desastre autêntico e um Inverno que dava sinais de ser chuvoso, num instante passou para seco. 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/CFSv2/htmls/euPrece3Mon.html

Se o europeu mudar a sua previsão do Inverno para seco, ui ui- 

As temperaturas é que continuam acima da média, logo lá se vai o Inverno mais frio.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2016 às 20:23)

Previsão sazonal do ECMWF, para o próximo inverno:












A carta da precipitação aponta claramente para um padrão de NAO negativa (anomalia positiva no Mediterrâneo e negativa na maior parte do Atlântico Norte). A da temperatura aponta para dorsal no Sudeste Europeu. Tem um "cheirinho" a 2009-2010, a ver se mantém a previsão no mês que vem.

(Não vale a pena ligar a outros modelos sazonais, neste aspecto o ECMWF não tem concorrência. O da NOAA muda quase todas as semanas do 8 para o 80).


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2016 às 22:57)

Os padroes e modelos estao uma confusao.

Já existe NAO negativo, quando considerando a anomalia positiva na Islandia a 500mb.
Mas neste momento, a Islandia também tem levado com corrente extremamente humida e algo quente de sul ou sudoeste.
Na Europa central, o padrao parece lentamente adoptar a NAO negativa, com corrente de leste, que neste momento causa temperaturas bastante frias para a época, mas no próximo fim de semana serao bastante acima da média. 

Comeco a concordar com o NAO negativo, mas tenho duvidas de quanto tempo irá durar. As previsoes do accuweather apontam para o contrário, um outono mais quente e seco na Europa central e do sul, e um inverno tempestuoso na parte sul e central da Europa, em geral com forte circulacao de oeste, e com os bloqueios e massas polares presas bem no norte e no leste.

Talvez a transicao do El Nino para La Nina esteja a resultar nesta confusao....


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2016 às 23:15)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob

Previsão do MetOffice a colocar precipitação abaixo da média na zona a sul do Algarve, Andaluzia e Marrocos para o Inverno. As regiões do norte podem ter precipitação acima da média, será um filme parecido ao ano passado. 

Site japonês  gosto muito
http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/e/seasonal/outlook.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2016 às 08:32)

irpsit disse:


> Comeco a concordar com o NAO negativo, mas tenho duvidas de quanto tempo irá durar


Aqui já referi essa situação.
Neste link poderás confirmar a previsão por causa do NAO ou OA 
https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation
Normalmente as previsões são revistas semanalmente.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 19:08)




----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 19:39)




----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Previsão do ECM actualizada no site italiano:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

A colocar um Inverno chuvoso na Andaluzia Ocidental...


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2016 às 21:18)

*Britain to have warmer than usual November-January: The Weather Company*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-weather-idUKKCN12O16L

Slightly above-normal temperatures are expected across Britain and western Europe from November to January, the Weather Company said on Monday.

"The colder weather in October, driven by a strong Scandinavian blocking ridge, is not necessarily a sign of things to come this winter," Todd Crawford, chief meteorologist at the firm, said.

Crawford said if the blocking pattern persists through November it could indicate a weakened polar vortex this winter, resulting in an increased risk of colder weather for Europe.

"For now, we are hesitant to embrace the idea of an unusually cold winter, but we do expect abundant intra-seasonal variability that will provide more spells of cold weather than we've seen in the last three winters across western Europe," he said.


----------



## David sf (29 Out 2016 às 22:31)

David sf disse:


> A carta da precipitação aponta claramente para um padrão de NAO negativa (anomalia positiva no Mediterrâneo e negativa na maior parte do Atlântico Norte). A da temperatura aponta para dorsal no Sudeste Europeu. Tem um "cheirinho" a 2009-2010, a ver se mantém a previsão no mês que vem..



E para confirmar a clara tendência para um inverno com NAO negativa, a carta de anomalia do z500, do ECMWF (atenção que não é a previsão para o inverno todo, mas sim para Nov+Dez+Jan):


----------



## hurricane (30 Out 2016 às 01:23)

David sf disse:


> E para confirmar a clara tendência para um inverno com NAO negativa, a carta de anomalia do z500, do ECMWF (atenção que não é a previsão para o inverno todo, mas sim para Nov+Dez+Jan):



O que pode isto significar para a Europa? (Bélgica em particular)


----------



## David sf (30 Out 2016 às 08:43)

hurricane disse:


> O que pode isto significar para a Europa? (Bélgica em particular)



Inverno chuvoso no Sudoeste, seco e quente no Sueste e frio no Centro e Noroeste.

O padrão atmosférico no Atlântico e Europa seria parecido ao de 2009-2010:






ATENÇÃO que isto é apenas uma previsão sazonal, vale o que vale. Será actualizada no próximo dia 1.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2016 às 23:35)

*Nova actualização do ECM (1 de Novembro)*:

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/

Um inverno seco em perspectiva.  NOAA também prevê um Inverno seco.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2016 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Nova actualização do ECM (1 de Novembro)*:
> 
> http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/
> 
> Um inverno seco em perspectiva.  NOAA também prevê um Inverno seco.


Se assim for, é muito preocupante, a coisa não está famosa, estamos a meio do outono, que também não está a ser nada de jeito


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2016 às 21:24)

Actualização de novembro da sazonal do ECMWF, com algumas mudanças:











Apesar da anomalia negativa de precipitação, mantém-se a previsão da NAO bem negativa, principalmente entre novembro e janeiro:


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2016 às 21:35)

La Nina has arrived and could hang around through winter, government weather forecasters said Thursday.

La Nina, the flip side of El Nino, is the periodic cooling of the central Pacific Ocean that affects weather patterns around the globe. Predictions called for fleeting La Nina conditions that could last through February.

It's "anticipated to be a weak, short-lived event," said Mike Halpert of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's Climate Prediction Center.

In the United States, the arrival of La Nina usually brings wetter winters to the northern Rockies, Pacific Northwest and Ohio Valley and warmer, drier conditions to southern parts.

There's a 55 percent chance La Nina will stick around through winter, causing the drought to persist in Southern California and regions in the Southeast and southern Plains to experience dry conditions, NOAA said.

*Weather forecast: La Nina is here, may last through winter *

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/d2ac...forecast-la-nina-here-may-last-through-winter


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2016 às 20:55)




----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 17:00)

Orion disse:


> La Nina has arrived and could hang around through winter, government weather forecasters said Thursday.
> 
> La Nina, the flip side of El Nino, is the periodic cooling of the central Pacific Ocean that affects weather patterns around the globe. Predictions called for fleeting La Nina conditions that could last through February.
> 
> ...



Os australianos têm uma opinião ligeiramente diferente (atualizado hoje):



> The Indian Ocean Dipole has returned to neutral levels, after being in a negative phase since May. The tropical Pacific Ocean remains El Niño–Southern Oscillation (ENSO) neutral.
> 
> In the tropical Pacific, most indicators of ENSO are well within neutral bounds. In the past fortnight, sea surface temperatures in the central tropical Pacific Ocean have warmed once again, further dampening chances of La Niña. The Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) has been negative since late October (La Niña values are typically positive) but remains neutral. Trade winds are currently close to average. Only cloudiness near the Date Line continues to show some La Niña-like characteristics.
> 
> Climate models predict the tropical Pacific Ocean will remain cooler than average, but in the ENSO-neutral range, through until the end of the 2016–17 summer. Only one of the eight models surveyed indicates La Niña for the summer months. A La Niña developing this late in the calendar year has only occurred once since 1980.








Opinião dos japoneses de 10 Nov:



> In October 2016, the NINO.3 SST was near normal with a deviation of -0.5°C (Table and Fig.3). SSTs were below normal in the central and eastern equatorial Pacific, and above normal in the western part (Fig.4 and Fig.6). Subsurface temperatures were below normal in the central and eastern equatorial Pacific (Fig.5 and Fig.7). Atmospheric convective activity was below normal near the date line in the equatorial Pacific, and easterly winds in the lower troposphere (trade winds) were stronger than normal in the central part (Fig.8, Fig.9 and Fig.10). These oceanic and atmospheric conditions indicate common features of the past La Niña events. As they are expected to continue in the coming months, it is considered that La Niña conditions are present in the equatorial Pacific.
> 
> The subsurface cold waters were observed in the central equatorial Pacific persistently since July, and were stronger in October than in September (Fig.5 and Fig.7). These cold waters are expected to keep the cooler-than-normal sea surface conditions in the central equatorial Pacific during the months ahead. Outputs from JMA's El Niño prediction model suggest that the NINO.3 SST will be below normal in the boreal autumn, and near normal or below normal in the boreal winter (Fig.11 and Fig.1). In conclusion, it is more likely that La Niña conditions will persist through the boreal winter (60%) than that ENSO neutral conditions will return (40%).


----------



## André Ultra (22 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

desculpa
 a minha falta de conhecimento, mas troca-me la isso por miúdos


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 18:04)

André Ultra disse:


> desculpa
> a minha falta de conhecimento, mas troca-me la isso por miúdos



As agências meteorológicas principais (Japão, EUA, Austrália) não concordam entre si acerca da ocorrência de um fenómeno La Niña. Uns dizem que ocorrerá e que será fraco. Outros dizem que se atingirá o limiar mas não ocorrerá.

Por outras palavras, poderão ocorrer os fenómenos meteorológicos globais habituais associados a um La Niña mas se estes efetivamente se concretizarem, serão tendencialmente fracos.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

Previsão atualizada do Japão:



> ENSO forecast:
> According to the SINTEX-F prediction, the current La Niña Modoki/La Niña state will continue until spring. That state will then start decaying and the tropical Pacific will return to a normal state by summer. The model prediction appears to be consistent so far with the observed evolution of the sea surface temperature (SST) anomalies.





> Regional forecast:
> On a seasonal scale, most part of the globe will experience a warmer-than-normal condition, while some parts of northern Brazil, Australia, and Mongolia will experience a colder-than-normal condition in the boreal winter.
> 
> According to the seasonally averaged rainfall prediction, most parts of southern China, southeastern Africa, southern Europe, and eastern/western U.S. will experience a drier condition during boreal winter, while most parts of Brazil, western Central Africa, and South Africa will experience a wetter-than-normal condition. Australia will receive above normal rainfall during austral summer. Northern parts of Japan (including Hokkaido) will be cooler and drier than normal while southern parts of Japan will generally be warmer than normal in winter. However, we note that fluctuating mid- and -high latitude climate in winter may not be captured well by the current model.



A probabilidade de temperaturas anómalas para a época também faz parte da previsão da IRI.



Orion disse:


>


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 11:28)

Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança ca no norte  (neve)
O mesmo cenário repete-se nos dias 3 e 4 de Dezembro 

http://www.tempo.pt/mapas-do-tempo/


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

A previsão sazonal da IRI é uma fraude. Devem usar como referência a Normal de 1760-1790. A previsão é sempre a mesma, temperaturas acima do normal em (quase) todo o planeta. A última vez que este instituto não previu um trimestre com temperatura acima da Normal na Península Ibérica foi em outubro de 2012.

Aqui uma previsão sazonal bem fundamentada, alicerçada em modelos minimamente fiáveis:

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-2016;sess=



> *ECMWF Seasonal* - The ECMWF seasonal model issued once a month, has shown some remarkable consistency over the last 4 months. Since the August 16 update, through to the November 16 update, there has been a consistent signal from this seasonal model for higher than normal pressure to be in evidence across northern latitudes, indicating high latitude blocking. While the primary areas at greatest risk of higher than average pressure anomalies have varied, the overall outcome has been for positive pressure anomalies to be in evidence to the north of the UK, in and around the Greenland region for the last 4 months' worth of updates. The overall consensus from the ECWMF Seasonal model is that the winter period is likely to be dominated by more of a -ve NAO and -ve AO regime than a +ve one, as was clearly the case last winter. While there are some variations in temperature anomalies for the UK, the overall signal is for near average temperatures. In comparison to last winter, for example, then near average temperatures would certainly lead to colder weather at times. There is a much stronger signal for below-average precipitation totals, especially across the north and west of the UK and to the north and west of the UK in general. This is directly related to the signal for higher than average pressure anomalies to be in evidence here through the winter period.
> 
> As an addition, there is some evidence within more recent updates that the latter part of the winter period may well see a pattern change to more of a +ve NAO regime towards February and March. As a result, there are some weak indications that while most of the winter is signalled to be dominated by a -ve NAO regime; a potential pattern change could well occur later in the winter.
> 
> ...



Por outro lado, a previsão mensal (agora estendida a 45 dias) do ECMWF tem estado relativamente estável para o mês de dezembro e início de janeiro (não posso postar imagens):

8 a 15 de dezembro: anticiclone centrado na Europa Ocidental, com centro depressionário no Atlântico a Oeste dos Açores e na Escandinávia e Rússia Europeia; Em Portugal continental, precipitação acima da Normal no extremo Noroeste e abaixo da Normal do Sul do país; temperatura bem acima da Normal;
16 a 22 de dezembro: anomalia positiva de geopotencial na Gronelândia/Islândia/Norte do UK, anomalia ligeiramente negativa de geopotencial em toda a Europa Central e Ocidental; Precipitação abaixo da Normal no extremo Noroeste e perto da Normal no resto do país; temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da Normal no Norte e ligeiramente acima da Normal no Centro e Sul;
23 a 29 de dezembro: forte anomalia positiva de geopotencial na Gronelândia/Islândia/Norte do UK, anomalia negativa desde o Mediterrâneo Ocidental até à costa leste dos EUA, passando pela Península Ibérica e Açores, a Sul do paralelo 45 (aprox) sendo mais forte na zona entre os Açores e Portugal continental; temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da Normal em todo o país, precipitação acima da Normal no Sul e abaixo no Norte;
30 de dezembro a 5 de janeiro: manutenção do padrão da semana anterior, mas com anomalia de geopotencial menos negativa no Atlântico e mais negativa na Península Ibérica; temperaturas abaixo da Normal no eixo Escandinávia - França - Península Ibérica - Canárias; anomalia positiva de precipitação em todo o país.



> averages based on ECMWF EPS 51-member ensemble. Climatology based on weighted hindcast constructed from total of 20-years [1996-2015] and 11-members and 3 cycles for a total of 660 members. This model based climatology is called the ECMWF M-Climate.



Esta previsão é da passada 5ª feira, actualiza todas as 2ª e 5ª feira, perto das 23h UTC.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2016 às 19:51)

David sf disse:


> A previsão sazonal da IRI é uma fraude. Devem usar como referência a Normal de 1760-1790. A previsão é sempre a mesma, temperaturas acima do normal em (quase) todo o planeta. A última vez que este instituto não previu um trimestre com temperatura acima da Normal na Península Ibérica foi em outubro de 2012.



Fraude não é. É sim um mau modelo que usa programas menos conhecidos. A segunda parte está bem claro no portal:



> A set of 2-tiered seasonal forecasts are produced every month at IRI using ECHAM4.5 and CCM3.6 Atmospheric General Circulation Models (AGCMs) forced by both persisted (PSST) and scenario SSTs (SSST), the SSST forecasts consisting of multi-model averaged SST “scenarios” designed to include a measure of the uncertainties in the SST forecast (see Barnston et al. (2010) for details).



A base de dados existente não chega ao século XVIII. Tens que te contentar com menos 

Eu publico as cartas da IRI especialmente devido à probabilidade associada à ocorrência de 'extremos'. É um modelo com algumas falhas, especialmente na precipitação.

Há várias métricas para se avaliar o IRI. Eu escolho o Heidke Skill Score (temperatura) para o trimestre Dec-Jan-Fev (e 1.5 meses de antecedência). 1 representa previsões perfeitas e o 0 (ou menos) completamente erradas:







Termino como comecei. Não é fraude (seria se tivesse fama de ser o melhor ou dos melhores modelos). Mas é um mau modelo.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2016 às 21:40)




----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

Face às limitações do modelo já não vou publicar as cartas da IRI 

O La Niña continua a ser controverso. Os australianos retiraram o aviso:



> *El Niño–Southern Oscillation likely to remain neutral through summer*
> The El Niño–Southern Oscillation (ENSO) in the tropical Pacific Ocean remains neutral. Most climate models indicate neutral conditions are likely to persist through the coming months, though one model suggests La Niña thresholds may briefly be exceeded. When ENSO is neutral, weather patterns over the Pacific region are near normal, so there is less of a tendency for Australia’s climate to be very much wetter or drier than normal.
> 
> Although the central tropical Pacific Ocean has cooled slightly in the past fortnight, ocean temperatures remain well within the neutral range. Most models indicate the central Pacific Ocean will slowly warm in the coming months. The Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) remains at neutral values and trade winds are at normal strength for this time of year. Only cloudiness near the Date Line continues to show some La Niña-like characteristics.



Já os japoneses mantêm-no sendo esta a previsão atualizada:



> *ENSO forecast:*
> According to the SINTEX-F prediction, the current La Niña Modoki/La Niña state will continue until late winter. Interestingly, majority of the ensemble members indicate recurrence of a moderate El Niño event in the latter half of 2017. It will be interesting if an El Niño event really evolves in 2017, which may suggest a decadal turnabout in the tropical Pacific climate condition to El Niño-like state after a long spell of La Niña-like state, which led to the global warming hiatus.





> *Regional forecast:*
> On a seasonal scale, most part of the globe will experience a warmer-than-normal condition, while some parts of northern U.S., southern Canada, northern Brazil, and Australia will experience a colder-than-normal condition in the boreal winter.
> According to the seasonally averaged rainfall prediction, most parts of southeastern China, Indonesia, eastern Africa, eastern half of Europe including Italy, and Caribbean countries including Florida will experience a drier condition during winter, whereas the Philippines, the eastern U.S., and the western part of Europe will experience a wetter-than-normal condition. Most parts of Brazil, Australia and South Africa will experience a wetter-than-normal condition during austral summer. Most parts of Japan will be warmer and quite drier than normal in winter. However, we note that highly fluctuating mid- and -high latitude climate in winter may not be captured well by the current model.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 01:04)

Orion disse:


> O La Niña continua a ser controverso. Os australianos retiraram o aviso:





Orion disse:


> Já os japoneses mantêm-no



NOAA:


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2016 às 10:24)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

*Summary*

The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently positive and is predicted to slowly trend negative towards neutral and possibly into negative territory over the next two weeks.
The positive AO is reflective of mostly negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies in the Arctic and mostly positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies across the mid-latitude ocean basins, especially in the North Pacific. With negative heights over Greenland, the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) is also currently positive. * However with heights predicted to rise near Greenland this week, the NAO is predicted to turn negative over the weekend.* 
With the positive AO/NAO, temperatures have become much milder across the Eastern United States (US) and western Eurasia, two regions sensitive to the AO/NAO phase. Cold weather remains in the Western US and Eastern Siberia, regions that are often cold when the AO is positive.
However the atmosphere is undergoing a dramatic transition as ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies currently across the mid-latitudes are predicted to migrate poleward across both ocean basins.
*The North Atlantic oceanic ridge will block mild, maritime air from much of Eurasia, this should commence a cooling trend across western Eurasia including Europe.*
The North Pacific oceanic ridge will block mild, maritime air from North America, this should lead to further cooling in western North America that will start bleeding into eastern North America.  Models are predicting that the two oceanic ridges will bridge across the top of North America.  This could potentially lead to a very cold period across southern Canada and the Northern US.
With relatively quiet poleward heat flux the polar vortex (PV) is now stronger than normal.  However there are signs of another troposphere-stratosphere-troposphere (T-S-T) coupling event initiating in early January and I share my thoughts below on what to expect in the coming weeks.
Pelo que analisei, as previsões indicam uma mudança do AO e do NAO, favorecendo anomalias negativas nas próximas semanas para a Europa Ocidental dado o fluxo de norte.  Espero que nos calhe algum brinde no Bolo Rei


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Os modelos continuam a dar uma brutal entrada de ar siberiano para meados de Janeiro, desde os Bálticos até ao centro da Europa, e depois afectando mais o sudeste europeu. 

Este é um dos pólos de frio vindos da Sibéria, que já estava com forte anomalia fria em Novembro, dado que o Árctico tem estado com forte anomalia quente. Era ver as temperaturas que fazia em Svalbard e na Sibéria há duas semanas, respectivamente cerca de +5°C e cerca de -40°C. Agora, parece que o frio deslocado vai afectar a zona do sudeste Europeu e nordeste dos EUA em meados de Janeiro. 

Algum comentário?


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 09:03)

irpsit disse:


> Algum comentário?



Hoje ou, no mais tardar, amanhã sairá um novo relatório acerca da Oscilação Árctica e a previsão para as próximas 4 semanas. Assim que surgir, irei colocar aqui.
Pessoalmente acho que a Europa Central e Oriental irá beneficiar da entrada fria que já se começou a verificar, situação que irá intensificar-se durante esta semana. A minha esperança para Portugal Continental é que o AA se desloque mais para Noroeste e que o núcleo secundário desapareça do Norte de África, para termos alguma hipótese de uma entrada fria. Por agora, teremos de nos contentar com as geadas após estas "três gotas" de hoje e amanhã...


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Hoje ou, no mais tardar, amanhã sairá um novo relatório acerca da Oscilação Árctica e a previsão para as próximas 4 semanas. Assim que surgir, irei colocar aqui.
> Pessoalmente acho que a Europa Central e Oriental irá beneficiar da entrada fria que já se começou a verificar, situação que irá intensificar-se durante esta semana. A minha esperança para Portugal Continental é que o AA se desloque mais para Noroeste e que o núcleo secundário desapareça do Norte de África, para termos alguma hipótese de uma entrada fria. Por agora, teremos de nos contentar com as geadas após estas "três gotas" de hoje e amanhã...



Fica o facebook para previsões futuras. Por agora a que te pode interessar mais é a publicação do dia 19 Dez. No próximo dia 23 é publicada a atualização.

https://www.facebook.com/TheWeatherCompany/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

Para os espanhóis a anomalia positiva para a chuva no oeste da PI esfumou-se. Agora pode dar para tudo 











Quem sabe? Um dia os territórios 'ultra-periféricos' dos Açores e Madeira terão direito a uma previsão sazonal ou mensal...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

*Arctic Oscillation and Polar Vortex Analysis and Forecasts*

*January 3, 2017*

*Special blog on winter retrospective can be found here - http://www.aer.com/winter2016*

Dr. Judah Cohen from Atmospheric and Environmental Research (AER) recently embarked on an experimental process of regular research, review, and analysis of the Arctic Oscillation (AO). This analysis is intended to provide researchers and practitioners real-time insights on one of North America’s and Europe’s leading drivers for extreme and persistent temperature patterns.

_I plan  on updating the weather discussion every Monday.  Subscribe to our email list or follow me on Twitter (@judah47) for notification of updates._

*Summary*

*The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is currently neutral* and is predicted to first weakly trend positive week one and *then trend negative week two*.
The neutral AO is reflective of mostly negative pressure/geopotential height anomalies in the eastern hemisphere of the Arctic and mostly positive pressure/geopotential height anomalies in the western hemisphere of the Arctic. With positive heights over Greenland, the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) is currently negative.  With heights predicted to fall near Greenland next week and then rise the following week, *the NAO is also predicted to first trend positive and then negative*. 
With the drop in the AO/NAO over the past week, cold temperatures have become more widespread once more across the Northern Hemisphere (NH), especially northern Eurasia.
*With the AO predicted to be in an overall negative trend, widespread cold temperatures are predicted for northern Eurasia including Europe and East Asia over the next two weeks*.
Cold weather is predicted to expand across North America as well but with the greatest negative geopotential height anomalies predicted to remain over western North America, the coldest temperatures will be focused in western Canada and the northwestern United States (US).
*A couple of poleward heat fluxes will switch the winds from westerly to northerly in the stratospheric polar vortex (PV) first over North America and then over Europe contributing to the colder pattern.*  However in my opinion there is much uncertainty in the evolution of the PV beyond mid-January.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

O Met Office atualizou há pouco a previsão sazonal.






Não há uma tendência bem definida. Parece que o anticiclone vai ficar algo móvel. Mas NAO- persistente ainda está por vir.

@lserpa por eles não há neve


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

*Simon Lee* ‏@SimonLeeWx  3 hHá 3 horas
Potential displacement of coldest #PolarVortex air late January may allow Polar Stratospheric Clouds to be seen from UK. Graphics: @wxcharts





1 resposta17 retweets16 curtiram


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> @lserpa por eles não há neve


É, parece mesmo que este inverno não vamos ter sorte, até agora apenas houve 2 ou 3 entradas da iso0º a 850hpa e foram marginais, a médio prazo ameaça mas não entram e pelos vistos parece que fevereiro e março, o fluxo continuará anormal! Assim sendo vai continuar a ser injectado ar quente muito a norte... a SST também já deveria ter baixado mais um pouco, continua nos 17°C. 
Não fosse a areia, não ficaria nada admirado se surgisse alguma surpresa vinda de sul. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  4 hhá 4 horas
A colder than avg start for most of Europe on Sunday - but by February the GFS has everywhere warmer than average -. http://wxcharts.eu










0 resposta5 retweets0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 14:19)




----------



## Cesar (24 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

Não precebi.


----------



## jonas (24 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Nova previsão longo prazo por parte do ipma:
Bastante interssante...



23 janeiro a 19 de fevereiro
Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 23/01 a 29/01 e de 30/01 a 05/02, e apenas para a região norte, nas semanas de 06/02 a 12/02 e de 13/02 a 19/02.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 23/01 a 29/01 e  valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 30/01 a 05/02 e de 06/02 a 12/02. Na semana de 13/02 a 19/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 16:35)




----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 14:50)

Não era propriamente isto que se estava à espera no Outono


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Orion disse:


> *Links úteis:*
> 
> - IPMA mensal
> - IPMA sazonal
> ...



Aos moderadores... É possível editar a publicação inicial para adicionar este portal?

http://climate.copernicus.eu/s/charts/c3s_seasonal/

O portal principal é este:

https://climate.copernicus.eu/seasonal-forecasts

Há também a previsão da MeteoFrance:

http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!

Já se está em Fevereiro. Não é tempo de se fazer apostas para a primavera?


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Ago 2017 às 11:51)

E uma previsão para o próximo Outono?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2017 às 12:30)

Maria Papoila disse:


> E uma previsão para o próximo Outono?



O tópico em questão está aqui https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-outono-inverno-2017-2018.9433/


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O tópico em questão está aqui https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-outono-inverno-2017-2018.9433/


Algarvio, não consigo abrir o tópico ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

